# Finally learned--how to relax by deep breathing finally



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

whenever i feel angry, upset or anxious heres my new tool:

according to dr oz:

take a deep breath slowly but expand your belly all the way out like your trying to put your belly button in front of your pants (no pun intended if u already have that going on hehe) so your lungs can expand fully


next as you exhale slowly visualize trying to touch your spine with your belly button 

all the while saying to yourself "relax, relax, relax"

trust me, it works for me and has been keeping me in control so i dont blow up and have smoking coming from out of both of my ears like rosie the robot from the jetsons  ... and im now working on a list of mental counter punches i can use to calm myself down with as well in times of getting pissed off, because well as know anger/anxiety is energy zapping!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Will try to implement this into a routine, mate.


----------

